# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Help me with the script

## Yazeed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnDzQgv7MwY 
I understand most of it, but some of it I just can't understand.. can someone write out the script for me? Thanks!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

- Дорогие друзья. Мы щас покажем вам небольшую фантазию. Представьте себе такой казус: гопник на свою беду выбрал в жертвы отличника филологического факультета.
Витя - молодой филолог, я - гопник.
- Можно было не рассказывать.
- Ну, в общем да. Все понятно.
- Алё, баран! Давай, чапай сюды, а?
- Простите, что?
- Простите, что... Ухарь (?), давай, шевели булками, в темпе.
- Позвольте... Смысл Ваших выражений вне моего, простите, пониманья.
- Чё? Ни х*ра не втыкаю.
- Вот, вот и я о том же. Я говорю на языке Белинс_кого_, Жуковс_кого_, Пушкина.._кого_..
- Иди сюда, с*ка.
- Коль что-то есть у Вас ко мне, извольте изъясняться в словесных мне понятных формах.
- Чё?! Иди сюда, говорю, су-у...дарь.
- Вот, вот совсем другое дело.
- Это.. это.. извольте, дескать, облагодетельствовать мой скромный быт своим мобильным, дескать, аппаратом.
- Но в Вашей просьбе откажу вам.
- Вот это зря, зря, ибо.. прикинь, "ибо".. ибо мне придется багрянцем крови окропить твои ланита, и поместить Вас ликом в испражненья.
- Мобильным телефоном не одарю за неимением сего.
- Я... как тебе объянснить-то... Ваше око натяну поверх седалищных холмов. А не найдется ль вдруг звонкой монеты?
- Зачем Вам злато?
- Хочу я яств.
- Каких конкретно яств?
- МакНаггетсы в ларце на 9 единиц. И соус! Соус вкусен, кисло-сладок.
- Но неужели неизвестно Вам о вреде яств заморских?
- Еще одно услышу возраженье, и после Вас окровавленным будет оставаться писуар. Понял?
- Послушайте, мздоимец, крохобор. Пусть я субтилен, щупл, но не тщедушен. Средь родичей моих немноголиких есть кровный брат, десантных войск служитель.
- Ой-ой-ой. Да брату твоему я придавал вращательных движений вокруг оси, коей являлся мой детородный орган.
- Но видите ли...
- Все, тихо, стоп, довольно. Запас словарный мой нещадно иссякает. Заткни хавло, баран. Прошу прощенья, сударь.
- Сержант Петров, что за херня здесь происходит?
- Хоть это не в моих щас интересах, но смысл Ваших слов мне тоже непонятен.
- Экскюзи муа, месье. Я Кротовой, я призван бдеть.
- Вот все и проясняется. Я-то как раз думал, кто здесь бднул.
- Пройдемте!
- Куда? В милицию?
- На кладбище. Там Даль устал вращаться.
- Спасибо, друзья.

----------


## Yazeed

СПА-СИ-БО!!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> СПА-СИ-БО!!!

 YOU ARE WELCOME!   ::   Phew, it was huge...  ::   *EDIT:* "А не найдется ль вдруг звонкой монеты?" - 
perhaps it's "А не найдется ль, друг, звонкой монеты?". I'm not sure.

----------

